

The NSA Reveals That It Does 20 Million Database Queries Per Month - peter123
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130819/02153624228/nsa-reveals-that-it-does-20-million-database-queries-per-month.shtml

======
PaulHoule
... sometimes I do 20 million database queries before breakfast.

